# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Buyer's guide to external filters

## AquaticQuotient.com

Thinking of getting an external filter? Want to know which ones to buy? Jeremy Gay explains what he expects of them and makes his recommendations.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

